# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Thiên Hải Sơn Resort, Phu Quoc

## nguyetnt

Thiên Hải Sơn Resort tọa lạc trên diện tích rộng 3 hec-ta, với bãi biển trải dài, hướng ra biển Thái Bình Dương. Chỉ mất 10 phút từ sân bay hay 20 phút từ bến tàu, Thiên Hải Sơn Resort là nơi lý tưởng để đắm mình cùng thiên nhiên và biển xanh cát trắng


Giá phòng
Phòng hướng núi	- 60 USD
Phòng hướng biển	 - 65 USD
Bungalow sân vườn - 85 USD
Bungalow sát biển -100 USD

Giá phòng bao gồm: Đưa rước sân bay, ăn sáng buffet, thuế VAT và phí phục vụ
Phụ thu giường đơn: 20 USD/đêm
Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ: miễn phí
Trẻ em từ 5 tuổi đến dưới 10 tưởi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ: phụ thu 45.000Đ/trẻ
Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: phụ thu như người lớn
Bữa ăn bắt buộc: Ngày 24 tháng 12 và ngày 31 tháng 12, bữa ăn bắt buộc cho tiệc buffet: 30 USD/người lớn hay 12 USD/trẻ em dưới 10 tuổi




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour TP.HCM - Phú Quốc - TP.HCM 3 ngày 2 đêm giá 1.379.000VNĐ/Khách* - *Tour TP.HCM - Phu Quoc - TP.HCM 3 ngay 2 đem gia 1.379.000VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *Tour du lịch Phú Quốc* - *Tour du lich Phú Quốc*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Phú Quốc click vào *du lịch Phú Quốc* - *du lich Phu Quoc*

----------


## lunas2

nhìn cái bể bơi đẹp nhỉ

----------

